

Talks gem now works on mac and linux and show notifications - gazay
https://github.com/ruby-talks/talks

======
gazay
Here is a small screencast about talks gem
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaUpwQMBvOY>

------
iskin
Nice. I often miss error on long deploy, because I hide terminal window.

------
whoozle
nice one!

